# Question on the M&P .40 compact



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok I went to the gun shop today to look at the glock and the xd's to check them out. While there the guy asked if I had consider the M&P'. Well I said no because I heard of some problems on here and questioned their reliabilty. He carries one all the time has 3k shots on it and said he has had no problems (he has the next size bigger). No mag drops, or ammo feeds, etc.

How reliable are these compared to say a glock. Will they fire in bad conditions? Are they picky with ammo? Anything I need to know about this gun before buying? Anyone know of a light that is small enough to fit on that small rail?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

This should answer your questions
http://pistol-training.com/archives/998
I love all 3 of mine


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Friends have had more misfeeds with their Glocks than I have with my M&P40.

M&P zero out of 10,000+ vs. Glocks Several out of undefined. Probably due to their reloads.
The rail is not small, it is mil-std as I understand it.

The M&P9 I gave Grandson Number 1 is still zero out of 10,000+ also.

Mine like Winchester White Box and Ranger, Remington UMC, Blazer and my reloads using Hard cast SWC, plated plus JHP, FMJ bullets of various brands and weights. Powder charge has been varied through the published chart range and below. It all runs just fine.

I consider it reliable enough to carry every day.

:watching:


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys I did notice this was posted only in december



> The M&P has had hiccups - the broken strikers/firing pins, the right side slide release shearing, magazines issues, cracked slides.


Not good for me. I know alot of guns will have flaws. Maybe it is too early to get one of these until they fix everything.

Full Size









Compact









Notice he size of the rail. I do know they have a laser that will fit nice but I doubt I find a light. The guy at the gun shop threw a glock light on the full size and it fit fine. On the compact it was too big.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I see the rail problem but have to wonder why you would get a minature Concealed Carry gun then make it huge with a light. If you find a holster for it, it will be difficult to conceal. IMHO

You are already at the best gun forum but might find information on the M&P forum informative.

http://mp-pistol.com/boards/index.php?http://mp-pistol.com/boards/


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

The light is more for when I have it at home or just in my truck (places I am not allowed to carry concealed) than on my person. I like having the ability to put it one when I need it and leaving it off when I dont. I can actually conceal my ruger P94. So i dont think that will be a problem.

Anyway, the light thing is probably just to feed the whole gun and accessory addiction I am getting. Must feed, must feed.

Anyway, looking through a couple of old Guns and Ammo I saw an add for the M&P's. The more I look and remember the feel the more I am thinking about getting one and hoping for the best. I just still wish I could shoot one first.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

TOF said:


> Friends have had more misfeeds with their Glocks than I have with my M&P40.
> 
> M&P zero out of 10,000+ vs. Glocks Several out of undefined. Probably due to their reloads.
> The rail is not small, it is mil-std as I understand it.
> ...


Shot my cousins glock 23 and glock 27. Shot great. Rented a M&P .40 today. Had 5 misfeeds out of 100. I dont know if that was the gun or it being a rental. I thought it was the ammo but the misfeeds and the other boxes of the same kind fired flawlessly out of my ruger. I was using Blazers. One the striker pin never hit the other the striker pin hit but never fired. I could eject it reload it and it would then shoot.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

As in my other reply, don't compare reliability of a range rental to a private, well-maintained gun.

Mag-drop... fixed
Slide cracking... fixed, and only after 60,000 rounds, and NOT a functional crack.
Striker issues... fixed in latest models, only arising with excessive dry-fire without snap-caps.
Feeding/Extraction issues... 99% of these are user-induced with any new shooter shooting an unfamiliar gun. Polish and clean the feedramp on ANY feedramp gun... 99% of non-user-induced feeding issues solved.

I think the M&P has exceeded the Glock in many ways. Reliability??? 99%. But the reason the Glock is so reliable, is the reason I don't like it. It's put together with tolerances and "slop" a mile wide...

JW


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe but I have never ( and I know alot of cops that put hundreds and hundreds of rounds through their glocks (service and personal) and not had any problems). I have never found a glock to be sloppy in anyway. 

I do like the feel of the M&P better. But with the misfires and the slide being extremely hot after only 100 rounds it makes me wonder if it is worth it. I dropped 500 in one day in my old ruger .45. It was warm but never ever that hot! I am pretty sure that it shouldnt get that hot and take almost 15 mins to cool off.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I bought a used M&P that was among the first shipped to gun stores. Mag drop issue, ejecting brass into my face, misfeeds. I had it all. I contacted S&W, they sent a shipping label that day, Sent it in, had it back in under two weeks, all problems fixed.

I am now an M&P convert. I own two now. I really want a 9pro. S&W took great care of me. The newer guns, my second and a compact included, do NOT have the above mentioned problems.


----------



## kenw (Feb 3, 2009)

I bought my M&P .40 on the recommendation of an LEO who just switched his entire Dept. to the same weapon. He said that out of the box, the range scores went up 30 pts. average, and that it was the most reliable gun they tested while considering the switch away from Glock.

I've put 600 rounds of WWB through it so far with zero issues. I clean it after each outing, and keep dry fire to a minimum, but I've had no FTF or FTE issues, no mag drop, and I don't think I've been hit with brass. Never felt the slide, so I can't speak about any heat issues.

He said that I'd like it, and he was right. Fits my hands well, and makes we wish I were a better shooter. In the hands of a friend who is a much better shooter then I am, it's impressively dead nuts on.

Ken


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

To me the brass wasnt any hotter than any other I had touched. I just know with me taking a couple of mins in between shooting to reload and talk to a buddy who was in the lane next too me it was hot. I mean like I shot finished my rounds (one clip reload the another clip) went and helped my wife shoot a .45 (about 10 mins total) I went to put the slide back in battery and the slide was ridiculously hot. I am talking about almost burning my hand hot.

Talked to a guy today said he was having the same problems with a new .40 M&P he just bought. Not the mag drops or anything but FTF's. Said federal premium hollowpoints were shooting good then had a couple the the pin hit and left the mark and a couple that the pin never struck.

I may look into the .45 and see if maybe it is just something with the 40's. I absolutely love the feel and it shot great when it did. But this makes the 3rd one and one being definitely new. May have to hold out even longer.


----------

